# My old band



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

My mate put a video of my old band on Youtube the other day, so whilst remeniscing (sp) i thought id pop it on here and see what you think.

Its based around a recording we did at Robanas Studio's in Birmingham, plus a gig they held....this is going back 5 or 6 years now 

Let me know what you think guys


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey pretty cool, reminds me of the days when I used to play drums in a punk band years ago! I used to love playing little clubs/venues like that ^^ with people there who were into the bands/scene, good ol' days! Who were your influences back then? It's not the kind of stuff I listen to that often, but I like it!

Here's one of the last gig's I did with the punk band...


----------

